# Northern Virginia



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I know that there are lots of knitters, crocheters and other fiber artists in Northern Virginia. Is there any interest in forming a drop in group at a library or other public location in the West end of Alexandria area? I know that there is a group in Fairfax City, but it is kind of a closed group, meets at Panera (I feel awkward not purchasing something), and takes 45 minutes to get to on weekday evenings. I am thinking something closer to Landmark, eastern end of Annandale, Bailey's Crossroads, Fairlington, maybe even Crystal City. I would love to see beautiful WIPs and speak to the "artists" making them, get advice and comments on my WIPs, get encouragement (and pass it on) on my WIPs stashed away, even trade or share part of my stash. Anyone else? Maybe even interest others and kids to join in our fun!


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

I would definitely consider joining. I live in Oakton but would drive to whatever location you select. 
Julie


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

I live in the west end of Alexandria too, so please let me know if you set up something. 

What local shops do you use?


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

That sounds like fun...Just post the location and let's see how many of us can make it.
My lys is Fibre Space.
Ena


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

I live in Manassas, and we have a Sunday evening sit 'n' knit group at the Barnes & Noble, plus a bunch of guild members meet at the Caribou Cafe near Gainesville or Haymarket or someplace out there every Friday morning. That is no help to you in Alexandria, I know, but you can see it is possible to arrange something. The Sunday evening group has been going for at least five years, when I first joined them (I have since dropped out because of other time commitments). Nice people, incredible skills and artistry. And some of them work full time and have kids -- I don't know how they do it! One person comes on Sunday evenings because that is HER time -- no kids, no husband, just her. Her work is so beautiful. She also spins and weaves, but that is another story!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

join "Meet up". If you go online you can join in your area and then see all the groups that meet there. Once you go to one of these then you can meet others and start an in home group and go from there. Just a thought.


----------



## 4oryes (Jul 26, 2011)

I wish that I could find a group close to where I live (Bentonville, south of Front Royal). I am too far away to join your group, but good luck.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in Sterling, Va so would love to have someone to knit with now and again, but the closest I've found is Leesburg or Manassas and both are too far for me. Okay, neither is all THAT far, but both require roads I absolutely hate to drive (Rt. 7 and Rt 26). The closes lys is in Vienna which still requires using Rt. 7 to get there. I've become a hermit. Hmmmm, is that a bad thing?


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> I live in Sterling, Va so would love to have someone to knit with now and again, but the closest I've found is Leesburg or Manassas and both are too far for me. Okay, neither is all THAT far, but both require roads I absolutely hate to drive (Rt. 7 and Rt 26). The closes lys is in Vienna which still requires using Rt. 7 to get there. I've become a hermit. Hmmmm, is that a bad thing?


there is a yarn shop in chantilly. in the same center as the expo center. Also there is a group from meet up that meets in Reston town center at cozy's on Wednesday nights I think. I used to live in sterling for 14 years.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Justme said:


> Patchworkcat said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Sterling, Va so would love to have someone to knit with now and again, but the closest I've found is Leesburg or Manassas and both are too far for me. Okay, neither is all THAT far, but both require roads I absolutely hate to drive (Rt. 7 and Rt 26). The closes lys is in Vienna which still requires using Rt. 7 to get there. I've become a hermit. Hmmmm, is that a bad thing?
> ...


Capital Yarns closed. It's the one that was right by the Dulles Expo center. Their prices were over the top, anyway.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I live in central Virginia and the local library allows crafters to schedule their conference room to meet, quilt, knit, etc. You might try that.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

There was a group of 4-6 women who would meet once a week in a private room at our local library, but I think life got in the way and soon no one was bothering to show up. I was the only knitter, anyway, as the others crocheted (which I also know how to do) and did other needlework.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Our Church ladies meet the 2nd and 3rd Tues. each month to knit and crochet. Mostly in the winter months. They usually do charity, prayer shawls and that sort of thing. Also some were teaching beginners in crocheting and knitting. I would love to attend myself, but take care of my grandson in the afternoons and some evenings. They meet at Greenwood UMC in Winchester Va. at 7:00 pm. If anyone is interested in joining them, let me know and I will give you the info when they plan to start again. P.S. I am sure any men that are interested would be welcome also.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I live in Northern Virginia and used to go to the spinning meetings for Fluff and Nonsense. I don't have a car anymore, so can't get there.

But although they're spinning meetings, most spinners are not able to bring their wheels and so bring their knitting instead. One of the members brings whatever she's working on at the time, which is sometimes jewelry.

They used to meet twice a month, and one of their meetings was at Springwater Workshop, which doesn't exist, so I know they've changed their meeting places. You'll have to find out what's happening.

If you're on Ravelry, you can find their forum here: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/fluff-and-nonsense-spinners

Scroll down to the bottom and message Freyathorn. You'll like her!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I haven't been on here in a while because I had to have hip surgery. I have missed this forum and am ready to enjoy it again, because I have learned so much from all you wonderful knitters and crocheters. And some of you have kept me in stitches from your quips. 

I live in the Mt. Vernon,Ft Hunt area. I too would like to find a group of knitters/crocheters to meet with. I'm thinking of checking with the Senior Center to see if they have a group there or interested in forming one. I haven't checked our library yet. This will be one of my priorities as soon as I come back from a weeks vacation at Va. Beach. I am definitely ready for a vacation. If anyone gets something going, let me know. Judy [email protected]


----------



## Nelliev (Jun 5, 2011)

My LYS is Nature's Yarn in Fairfax, a few minutes from the Fair Oaks Mall off Hwy 50 going towards Fairfax City. I understand what you mean about knitting at Panera. I feel the same way when I join the group that meets in Reston Town Center at Cossi's. I have just been informed about 2 other groups that meet in reston which I have not been to.
One meets on the 1st and 3rd Sunday of the month from 1p.m. until 5p.m. across from the Reston Library and the other one meets at the Botanical Meadowlark gardens off Beulah Rd.
I know they are not close to you.
Hope you get a group started close to you. Good luck


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to live in Ashburn and loved Capital Yarns. I am so sorry to hear it closed. It was a nice little store with some lovely yarns, but the location was a bit out of the way. There also used to be a store in Leesburg that moved to Upperville. Perhaps they can tell you about some groups that meet there, if they are still open.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I haven't been on here in a while because I had to have hip surgery. I have missed this forum and am ready to enjoy it again, because I have learned so much from all you wonderful knitters and crocheters. And some of you have kept me in stitches from your quips.

I live in the Mt. Vernon/Ft Hunt area. I too would like to find a group of knitters/crocheters to meet with. I'm thinking of checking with the Senior Center to see if they have a group there or interested in forming one. I haven't checked our library yet. This will be one of my priorities as soon as I come back from a weeks vacation at Va. Beach. I am definitely ready for a vacation. If anyone gets something going, let me know. Judy [email protected][/quote]

Dear DJB, You could go to this web-site, below, but type in your zip code where I put the X's, and you will find knitting groups in your area. I looked at the site, and there was nothing close to Manassas, but there were Alexandria sites, as I recall. Is Alexandria too far from you in Mt. Vernon/Ft. Hunt? From my point of view, practically in the mountains, you seem close to Alexandria. Good luck, in any case, and enjoy Virginia Beach.

http://knitting.meetup.com/cities/us/XXXXX/


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the website Katie, I am very familure with two places listed for Alexandria, I have lived here all my life. although not in my immediate area they are only 4/5 miles away. They sound like good groups so when I return from my trip I most certainly will try to meet up with one or both places. Thank you again for sending the site. Judy


----------



## Joan M (Jun 11, 2011)

I live in Woodbridge and groups seem to come and go around here. Depends when you meet in Alexandria. I have never been in a group. The library system had a group for awhile. 
Some of the churches had prayer shawl ministries but I make more than shawls. Please keep me posted.


----------



## docstrnge (Feb 15, 2011)

I live in DC and would LOVE to see a weekday morning knitting/crochet/etc. group to gather. Most meetups are in the evening during the week. As a retiree I would like to attend a group during the day BEFORE the afternoon rush hour and after the morning rush hour - so something between the AM and PM rush hour period. Anyone game? Hope so. I need something to do to stay out of trouble. Ha-ha!

Doc


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

Joan M said:


> I live in Woodbridge and groups seem to come and go around here. Depends when you meet in Alexandria. I have never been in a group. The library system had a group for awhile.
> Some of the churches had prayer shawl ministries but I make more than shawls. Please keep me posted.


It has been a while since I read this thread, and I can't remember if I told you about the Prince William Purlers, which meets in Manassas at 7 pm the first Monday of every month (except for Labor Day, when it's the next Monday). I don't know of any daytime meetings. If you want info about the PWP, let me know and I'll tell all.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

For the KP member who lives in Woodbridge and is interested in the knitting-guild meeting at the Baptist Church on the corner of Sudley and Stonewall in Manassas: our September meeting will be on the 12th at 7 pm. Guests are welcome for one meeting, to see if they like our group and want to join. Hope to see you in September.


----------

